# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Reptile Room Build

## OhhWatALoser

Well I did a progression thread for my rodent room and got some good tips in it, so I figure I'd do the same for my reptile room. I bought this house last year and the ground floor had 2 small bedrooms next to each other that really didn't make good bedrooms with the flow of the rest of the house imo. So one of them became the reptile room and the other was just storage. Well I think I would be much happier if both of them were the reptile room, so I am making that happen. 

So far I have done a few things to prep for this project. I moved the wall of the utility room to actually get some room in that room, which became the doorway to the future reptile room. Figure it could be hidden in the utility room and not attract attention elsewhere for any guests I might have over. Got a new water heater and moved its location, so while I was running pex I ran some for the future reptile room. Have valves for a sink and a hose bib connected to a mixing valve, which will allow me to have any temp water in a hose. We got new windows for the entire house, I had the ones in the future reptile room be privacy glass. When i was doing other work I had a dumpster here, so I took out the closets in the bedrooms just because I had a easy place to throw them away.

Now that my pressing projects are done, time to start actually making this happen. Step 1 move out the reptiles. I give you my front room now: 


After moving out all the stored boxes and reptile supply, this is what I am working with, the old reptile room:


you can see through the old closet door:


storage room, standing where the closet used to be, can see the doorway, sink location, and hose:


other side of storage room:


Approximately 15 minutes after taking those pictures:


So my master plan is to set this room up for ambient only heating, but also have the ability to switch to heat tape if I deem it necessary. So that means a ton of insulation and electrical plugs all around. Currently the exterior walls don't even have insulation (I know seriously?) so I will insulate the exterior and interior walls. I think I want to build false walls all around the room to hold another layer of insulation. Then the ceiling already has some insulation, but I want to either frame out another ceiling to hold more insulation or just put foam board up. There is no insulation under the floor currently, which I will be able to do from the crawlspace. I wish i would've thought of this when I built the utility room wall, could've easily used wider boards then, but hindsight is always 20/20.

Heating will be done by an oil filled of some sort with a fan blowing near it to heat the room. I also fear some of the hot summer days overheating the room, so I might have a fan to suck in air either from the main house or the crawlspace to cool it down in emergency. I still have no idea what I want to do for flooring. I also need to see if I have a way to add a floor drain, which I think would be really nice to have. so yea that's about where I am at now, I'll try to post pictures as it happens.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-24-2016),AlyssaLu (09-08-2016),Brent857 (08-15-2016),_Eric Alan_ (08-15-2016),iLikeSneks (12-04-2016),John1982 (08-23-2016),_Kam_ (08-15-2016),_redshepherd_ (08-22-2016),_WmHrbst_ (09-25-2016)

----------


## Fraido

After seeing the rodent room build, I'm sure this will turn out just as great! Looking forward to seeing the progress.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-15-2016)

----------


## LightningPython

Following this thread. The rodent room was awesome-im sure this one will be too!
I can't wait to see how it ends up!

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-15-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

I'm getting ready to tackle the insulating end of what you are doing. I'm interested to see how you go with this. I am not sure even how far I need to go with the insulation since I am in South Florida but I don't have any insulation in the walls either.

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-18-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Electrical reworked to separate these rooms from the front room, closets completely removed, flooring removed,  hvac going to the rooms capped off. I swear plaster is terrible to deal with on multiple accounts.  Hard to demo,  breaks into tiny pieces,  and it's so heavy that it will take me forever to send it out on garbage days,  even if I do 100 pounds or so a week.  I might just have to load it in the truck and find a dumpster at work. I'm still not done tearing plaster down either. 

With the insulation,  I talked to a few carpenters at work to learn about insulation theory. After talking to them and doing my research,  ill just be going with fiberglass rolls, vapor barrier on the reptile room side. The more consistent your temps are to your target room temp,  the less insulation becomes nessisary, more you add,  the easier it is to control.  I live in Michigan so I see temps from below 0 to 100 through the year,  insulation is a must lol. 

Heres where I'm at now

----------

Eavlynn (08-18-2016),_Fraido_ (08-18-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Another boring update, but hey its all part of the process.

Removed the old doors to the rooms.





started figuring out how to get insulation in the walls while removing the least amount of plaster

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-25-2016),_Fraido_ (08-22-2016),_GoingPostal_ (08-22-2016),_JodanOrNoDan_ (08-23-2016),_WmHrbst_ (09-25-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Wow Michigan and no insulation in the walls. My bones hurt just thinking about it. You are looking good and making far more progress than me. I'm still trying to figure out how to "cheat" on the insulation. I'm really not wanting to tear down wallboard. Maybe blow the insulation into the walls? I'm pretty handy but insulation I have never done.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

If you got holes in the top of each cavity, you could probably use loose fill insulation that they normally use in attics, it was a thought of mine. I figure cut a 2 foot or w/e need peice off the top, should be minimal mud/tape work. The expanding stuff that fills each cavity is pretty expensive and I'm not aware of any DIY kits, it would be the only close to not destroying the existing finish method. there is DIY spray foam kits but they are still expensive and you need access to the whole cavity pretty much. My method is just 3 holes in the wall and sliding the insulation roll down the cavity, easy to justify when you are building another wall in front of it.

I did make another thread for it, but i did have some interesting finds in the ceiling tearing it down, you can check it out here. http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...99#post2465599

I didn't even realize how big of a mess this was going to make, the old loose fill insulation is terrible lol. Might take a few cycles of garbage days to get it all out and a bon fire for the wood. but I have access to all my wall cavities and tons of space for insulation up in the existing ceiling now.

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (08-26-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Really appreciate the input and i can feel your pain. Anything involving drywall is a pain and a huge mess.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Well spent the whole weekend in the hospital to have our first kids (twins), so nothing got done this weekend and work progress has no doubt slowed down lol. I did manage to get a door in. I give myself props for remembering to shim it up to match the flooring.  :Smile: 



Then i realized the electrical placement would actually be pretty critical since most of my racks will be near the ceiling. I didn't want to have lights being blocked and fans being ran into. So I found a free cad program and drew up the room to do a little planning. Bonus, it was something I could do with a little one sleeping in my lap. I tried to have what seemed like a good ratio of 41/28/6qt tubs, maintain 3ish foot walkways (which didn't happen near the incubator but it is only waist high) and tried to keep the windows functional. Nothing is set in stone, but the electrical will be once it's put in. Hopefully I can make something work from this.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

well this is what I came up with, receptacle for every rack stack, room for 30 inch fans, dedicated circuit for the room heater above the sink, hopefully this works out.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got 1 layer of insulation on the walls


Still got a lot more to do

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-25-2016),_Fraido_ (09-11-2016),PitOnTheProwl (09-12-2016)

----------


## cchardwick

HOLY COW!  There's no way I'd take on a project like that, I'd have to hire someone like you LOL.

----------

OhhWatALoser (09-12-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> HOLY COW!  There's no way I'd take on a project like that, I'd have to hire someone like you LOL.


Not that I would want anyone to get in over their heads,  but most people are far more capable than they think,  you might surprise yourself.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-25-2016),Fedwa001 (12-14-2016),John1982 (09-25-2016),PitOnTheProwl (09-12-2016),_Prognathodon_ (09-19-2016)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Looking good  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

OhhWatALoser (09-24-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Bout time I got something else done.  Lights,  fan box,  and ceiling insulation are up. Still needs a vapor barrier.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-25-2016),Eavlynn (09-25-2016),_Eric Alan_ (09-25-2016),_Fraido_ (09-24-2016),PitOnTheProwl (09-24-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow, what a project! Who is helping you? It seems very advanced and a job for a jack of all trades? Congrats though it looks professional.  :Good Job:

----------

OhhWatALoser (09-25-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

That is one epic project, and it's going to look SO GOOD when you're done. OMG

----------

OhhWatALoser (09-25-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Wow, what a project! Who is helping you? It seems very advanced and a job for a jack of all trades? Congrats though it looks professional.


Right now it's just been me working on it.  It is more time consuming than advanced and it's only time consuming because I am DIY everything. If I hired it out,  it would probably be done already lol.  However I do like the idea of walking through my house and being able to appreciate my own work. Also saves money which never hurts.  I will have to recruit someone to help me get drywall on the ceiling, not exactly a one person job. 

I'll share my secret,  Just take it one step at a time
demo out the old room,  which is just messy grunt work
Plumbing,  which is so easy now a days with pex.  Worst part will be running the drain and that's more the crawlspace below fault. 
Electrical,  I do it for a living so I can knock it out quick,  but plugs and lights are pretty basic and I think anybody can learn to do them.  If you have to run a new circuit into the panel,  I would suggest leaving that to someone who knows what they are doing,  it can after all kill you.
Carpentry,  building walls and putting in a door, you can youtube how to do this. 
Insulation,  messy but super easy
Drywall,  easy to put up with another person,  but the mud and tape part is no doubt a skill.  I'm not going to pretend I'm good at it,  but I'm getting better.  Don't get better without practice and I'll have plenty of practice in this room. 
Flooring,  I'm not even 100% sure what I want to do,  epoxy is easy but smells for a couple weeks, laminate is pretty easy but in my experience not very durable,  tile is a little more work and more know how. I hate how the grout lines attract dirt tho.  So I'm still up in the air about what to do lol.
Trim,  measure twice cut once,  just tedious work. 
Paint,  I think most people aren't afraid to tackle this

So it's nothing really overwhelming,  just the project as a whole might be.  Something I learned a long time ago,  if a project is overwhelming,  just break it into parts.  Soon it becomes a bunch of easy projects.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-25-2016),John1982 (09-25-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got 3 out of 4 walls framed out this weekend

----------

_Fraido_ (10-02-2016)

----------


## trevor88

That is awesome !!! I am currently about to undertake the same type of project accept I have the insulation and dry wall up already. 
I was curious what program you used for the design and outlets?

----------

OhhWatALoser (10-17-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> That is awesome !!! I am currently about to undertake the same type of project accept I have the insulation and dry wall up already. 
> I was curious what program you used for the design and outlets?


Way ahead of me then lol.  It's called qcad

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got the floor under the room insulated. 



Got my emergency fan put in,  if the room overheats it will start blowing in air from the house.  I never actually needed the cooling feature on a Herpstat before,  until now.  It appears the intro does not come with this feature.  However it is the herpstat that makes the most sense to be on the wall imo.  1 2 and 4 don't exactly mount to the wall very cleanly.  I contacted herpstat and they are allowing me to send one of my intros in to be reprogramed for cooling. Just another example of their above and beyond customer service. 



Im nearly finished with insulation,  I forgot the box for the switches so then I can fill that cavity and I need it to rain to see if my roof leak is actually fixed lol. Then I can put the ceiling insulation back up and be done.

----------

_Fraido_ (10-12-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Awesome, making lots of progress! Looks good so far

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (10-17-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Took advantage of a work free weekend.

----------

Eavlynn (10-17-2016),_Fraido_ (10-17-2016),_Prognathodon_ (10-17-2016)

----------


## trevor88

That's awesome! It's looking really good and I love the idea of the fan for cooling only if the room gets too hot  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (10-17-2016)

----------


## Meerna

wow, what a project!

----------

OhhWatALoser (10-17-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got the drain for the sink and floor drain done today

----------

_Fraido_ (10-22-2016),Reptimom (10-22-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Been a while since I updated,  but I really havn't had much time to do stuff.  Got the sink poured today.  Little experiment with concrete.  Mixed in some water based white paint to try and lighten the color.  Also tried to sink in some fine glitter, going for a fake granite effect.  Most of it will more than likely sand off when I Polish it. Might be able to mix it in the sealer tho. Fun tinkering with it though. If I can make something interesting perhaps I could do the same for a computer desk or something. 




Besides that just been getting mud on the walls and ceiling.  Still need to sand and fix what was missed. 



I really need to find more time to get this done and animals moved in lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-19-2016)

----------


## KMG

If my wife ever says anything about my snake habit....errr problem....Im gonna bring her straight to this thread. 

Looks great!!!!

I cant wait to see the finished product.

----------

OhhWatALoser (11-19-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Just a quick pic before I call it a night.  Just needed proof that Progress is still slowly happening.

----------

devonascended (11-30-2016),Eavlynn (11-30-2016),_Fraido_ (11-30-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-29-2016),_Prognathodon_ (11-30-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

That's amazing! Watching the room transform on this thread is great. I'm not so sure I'd be up for a build of this caliber. You're doing a phenomenal job!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (11-30-2016)

----------


## Fraido

It's lookin' great! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-01-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

> I'm getting ready to tackle the insulating end of what you are doing. I'm interested to see how you go with this. I am not sure even how far I need to go with the insulation since I am in South Florida but I don't have any insulation in the walls either.


I would look into spray foam insulation it's much better than conventional insulation.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I would look into spray foam insulation it's much better than conventional insulation.


Better by far,  where I got r-49 insulation,  I could spray open cell and get r-58 or closed cell and get nearly r-100. It also by nature seals the cavity,  where fiberglass can have air moving all around it if cut improperly or the cavity is too big. Which means the spray foam will save more for you beyond the R value. 

However it comes at a cost.  I spent 300 dollars total Insulating.  R-19 on the floor,  r-26 on the walls,  r-30 on half the ceiling,  and r-49 on the other half. To fill the same cavities with foam diy kits,  I would be looking at over 2k possibly more. Now to get the same r value I wouldn't need to fill the whole cavity technically.  But to me the cost savings of the cheaper install and not having to expose the orginal wall far out weighed what I would save in heat retention. 

If you are paying to have someone else install and doing new construction the cost difference won't be nearly as great and might be worth spending the extra.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Under shelf lights are in 

New sub floor

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-05-2016),Eavlynn (12-04-2016),_Eric Alan_ (12-04-2016),jkerezsi (12-05-2016),_Prognathodon_ (12-05-2016)

----------


## scooter11

Wow, great thread and fantastic job so far

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-05-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

> Better by far,  where I got r-49 insulation,  I could spray open cell and get r-58 or closed cell and get nearly r-100. It also by nature seals the cavity,  where fiberglass can have air moving all around it if cut improperly or the cavity is too big. Which means the spray foam will save more for you beyond the R value. 
> 
> However it comes at a cost.  I spent 300 dollars total Insulating.  R-19 on the floor,  r-26 on the walls,  r-30 on half the ceiling,  and r-49 on the other half. To fill the same cavities with foam diy kits,  I would be looking at over 2k possibly more. Now to get the same r value I wouldn't need to fill the whole cavity technically.  But to me the cost savings of the cheaper install and not having to expose the orginal wall far out weighed what I would save in heat retention. 
> 
> If you are paying to have someone else install and doing new construction the cost difference won't be nearly as great and might be worth spending the extra.


You are right on the cost. I fortunately have a friend that does it for a living. I buy materials he brings the spray rig. I'm just not ready for that only renting at this time . But next year I will start the build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jkerezsi

The room is looking amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-05-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> You are right on the cost. I fortunately have a friend that does it for a living. I buy materials he brings the spray rig. I'm just not ready for that only renting at this time . But next year I will start the build.


You guys don't happen to live in the metro Detroit area do you? It would be great to have a hook up for spray foam lol.

----------


## jkerezsi

No we are 50 miles east of Cleveland Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

Awesome! Looks like it's going to be pretty sweet!

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-05-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Electrical done,  plugged in the thermostats and giving the room a test run. Currently preping floors for epoxy.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-10-2016),_Eric Alan_ (12-11-2016),PitOnTheProwl (12-10-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

First coat.  Turns out 2 gallons barely got me through the first coat.  I'll have to pick up 2 more gallons to finish tomorrow. Then find out how many days it takes for the smell to disappear.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),_danielwilu2525_ (12-11-2016),Eavlynn (12-11-2016),_Eric Alan_ (12-11-2016),_jmcrook_ (12-11-2016),PitOnTheProwl (12-11-2016),_Prognathodon_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

Looks amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (12-11-2016),OhhWatALoser (12-11-2016)

----------


## Meerna

Wow, looking good

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-11-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

It's really coming along! It looks great, and I love that green ceiling. Congratulations, all of your hard work is paying off. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-11-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> It's really coming along! It looks great, and I love that green ceiling. Congratulations, all of your hard work is paying off. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah,  we figured what's the point of painting the walls a color when we cover them up with racks anyway

----------

Eavlynn (12-11-2016)

----------


## Eric Alan

I knew it would get to this point, and yet I still let myself go there. The further along you get, the more envious I become.  :Very Happy:  Seeing you turn these rooms from a blank canvas into a functioning working space, complete with all of the finishings, is awesome. You can really see it all taking shape now. Great job!

When you're done up where it's cold, do you want to come hang out down here in AZ for a couple weeks once we decide to move? I may or may not have a small project planned that may or may not require a transferable set of skills that you may or may not possess.  :Razz:

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-12-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I knew it would get to this point, and yet I still let myself go there. The further along you get, the more envious I become.  Seeing you turn these rooms from a blank canvas into a functioning working space, complete with all of the finishings, is awesome. You can really see it all taking shape now. Great job!
> 
> When you're done up where it's cold, do you want to come hang out down here in AZ for a couple weeks once we decide to move? I may or may not have a small project planned that may or may not require a transferable set of skills that you may or may not possess.


I have zero issue helping you out..... Behind a keyboard.  :Smile:  too much snow to be shoveled for me to leave

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),_Eric Alan_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I was worried about the smell,  but the fans are doing their job.  I think it turned out pretty good. Now to wait for the smell to disappear so I can get started on the rest of it without disrupting the household.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-12-2016),IsmQui718 (12-14-2016),_Ogre_ (12-26-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Been loving the progress of this project coming to fruition. Super jealous hahah thanks for sharing! Looking forward to seeing the finished results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-14-2016)

----------


## IsmQui718

I'm loving the progress on this, OWAL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-14-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Well it took about 4 days for the smell to disappear,  then I heated the room up to 80 degrees and my God did the smell come back with a vengeance.  Took another 2 days of airing out and heating up the room to finally get it to acceptable levels.  

So the few times I've heated the room up,  I noticed I was losing heat at a way faster rate than I imagined for a super insulated room.  Well my weakest points would be the windows and the door,  each having R values under 10. Windows being a much bigger problem in the winter months. So I decided to do something about that.  

Foam board with fiberglass insulation glued to it.


And just press fitted in the window.


And I gave the door a little extra also.


Did the base molding earlier also,  really makes it start to seem finished. 


And now that I have all that done,  its time to do another test run.  Humidifier running this time also. While I don't see the probe being a problem,  I wanted to temporarily put it up and make sure everything works as intended before I do something a little more permanent. Have to check temps around the room tomorrow and see how we did. While I still have more to do (finishing the sink being the biggest one),  I'm starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel.  Little more touch up paint and I might move the animals in  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2016),Eavlynn (12-20-2016),_Eric Alan_ (12-19-2016),Fedwa001 (12-19-2016),iswearimsober (12-20-2016),jkerezsi (12-20-2016),_Prognathodon_ (12-21-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

If your significant other has problems visualizing, you might try something like this to help them out.


Well, i'm about to call this project finished. I found there was terrible moisture issue with putting insulation in the window from the high moisture room, so I dried out the room and used one of those shrink wrap kits to seal the insulation from the rest of the room. Hopefully I don't find mold when I pull them out again. Worst case scenario I'll just have to seal the windows permanently and won't be able to have fresh air in the summer like I wanted, but if that's what it takes... so be it. I started sanding the sink and realized my little experiment wasn't going to turn out as planned. There are just too many voids and I think it had to many big pieces that got ripped out during sanding. I just did a quick polish and sealed it. I think my only hope for something premium looking is to epoxy it as well. I will have to wait about a year before it is safe to put a finish like that on it though. So for now, i'm going to call it an industrial look. still will function just fine. Maybe in a year I won't even care lol. Room temp varies from 83 on the hot side to 80 on the far side floor. I don't know if I could realistically ask for better. Humidifier hits it's target without issue. Only thing I can think I am missing is a towel ring, would be nice to dry my hands after washing them lol. Might be adding animals today  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-26-2016),Creepy Alien (01-01-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-26-2016),_Prognathodon_ (01-02-2017)

----------


## KMG

What is the glass next to the door. Frosted windows?

It looks great!

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-26-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> What is the glass next to the door. Frosted windows?


Yup,  you can see them uncovered during the build out.

----------


## Panic2336

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING !!!!!!! I love all the work you put up my friend best of luck for your upcoming projects!

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-26-2016)

----------


## BPGator

> If your significant other has problems visualizing, you might try something like this to help them out.
> 
> 
> Well, i'm about to call this project finished. I found there was terrible moisture issue with putting insulation in the window from the high moisture room, so I dried out the room and used one of those shrink wrap kits to seal the insulation from the rest of the room. Hopefully I don't find mold when I pull them out again. Worst case scenario I'll just have to seal the windows permanently and won't be able to have fresh air in the summer like I wanted, but if that's what it takes... so be it. I started sanding the sink and realized my little experiment wasn't going to turn out as planned. There are just too many voids and I think it had to many big pieces that got ripped out during sanding. I just did a quick polish and sealed it. I think my only hope for something premium looking is to epoxy it as well. I will have to wait about a year before it is safe to put a finish like that on it though. So for now, i'm going to call it an industrial look. still will function just fine. Maybe in a year I won't even care lol. Room temp varies from 83 on the hot side to 80 on the far side floor. I don't know if I could realistically ask for better. Humidifier hits it's target without issue. Only thing I can think I am missing is a towel ring, would be nice to dry my hands after washing them lol. Might be adding animals today


I see two thermostats in the last pic. The one on the top right i assume is to regulate the air temperature. What's the one on the left by the door for?

And it's looking awesome btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-27-2016)

----------


## RamMac

Love this thread. What an amazing project. I'm super jealous.

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-27-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I see two thermostats in the last pic. The one on the top right i assume is to regulate the air temperature. What's the one on the left by the door for?
> 
> And it's looking awesome btw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Controls the fan above the door incase of over heating,  sucks in air from the house

----------

_BPGator_ (12-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Wow it's looking so good!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

OhhWatALoser (12-27-2016)

----------


## lakast76

Man so freaking nice, congrats great job!! Thanks for taking the time to share with all us.

----------

OhhWatALoser (01-01-2017)

----------

